# Disbudding - first try failed



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

So I tried my hand at disbudding, and two weeks later, I see that I did not succeed. (I didn't have enough contact time) 

Can I give it another go? (I used an electric disbudder) Or is it too late for that to work?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

can you post a photo. That may help determining if reburning might work.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AAGGGGG, :? I could not imagine that. I do not do this so I can not help


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

ok will post tomorrow


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

realfarmgirl said:


> ok will post tomorrow


 :thumb:


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

You can hit it again. 

I bought a buck last year who wasn't burned properly, had to redo him about a month later.

Then, my lamancha buck was getting a scur at a lil over 3 months.... We burned, used hoof nippers to cut the scur flat (was very soft after burning) then burned again. He has the prettiest head now, no issues 

When I redo older kids (had to fix 4 for a friend), I prefer to give a shot of banamine before I burn, and make sure I have a strong helper to help hold them steady.

Don't be timid, just get in there, get a really good burn, & hopefully it will be the last time


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

LoneStarChic said:


> Don't be timid, just get in there, get a really good burn, & hopefully it will be the last time


I know it sounds kind of brutal but that is what has to be done. My husband and I botched a couple of jobs at first (you should see my buck's scurs, yikes!). But we have gotten good at it and last year's kids have pretty heads. He burns and I hold and count slowly to 8. Then we burn the cap, 
Hang in there and good luck.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I'd do it again too... Good luck.. and be brave!!


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

you've given me courage to try again - haven't had a chance to post pics but a close inspetion looks like i didn't even dent those horns, just delayed them a bit. so i will give it another try, hopefully i can get someone to lend me a hand (its tough to do it alone!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Reburns are rough... and I had 2 failed attempts with my first disbudding experiences, after having a 6 week old buckling re burned, I won't be dallying or timid when it comes to doing it right the first time. Practice makes perfect and we do learn from experience, I just hate the fact that my kids this year were my proverbial "guinea pigs".
Reburning at 2 weeks would be much easier than doing it at 6 as it was traumatic and stressful for my little guy( as well as myself!)


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, I tried again last Sunday...boy it sure is easier when they are little! I think I will need to do one more burn on my older girls (I didn't want to do too much in one day because of the over heating danger of disbudding). I also did the April 1st boys, and this weekend, I will be doing my Nubian triplets (and any of the other guys that will need reburning). I am going to try and get a goat mentor in to make sure I am doing things right...Crossing my fingers


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

check out this

turn down the volume if screaming kid bothers you -- this kid was a bit older but it shows how you should burn non the less
http://s320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... I_0001.mp4

beter to do it all at once then to keep doing small bits at a time -- its more traumatic on the kid and you run the high risk of not actually killing the horn base and all that work on your part and trauma on the goats part was for nothing!!

Learn how to do it right the first time and believe me it will be over and done with quickly for you and the kid.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Last year was the first year I ever disbudded goats and two of our babies grew scurs back  so I was pretty apprehensive to try this year as the fear of failure was looming. However, one day when I was at our veterinary hospital the doctor said that he would be glad to teach me. We have an appointment next week. So I will share what I learn as soon as I can. Obviously there will be a charge but at this point I think this is one lesson I need to have. The doctor did tell me that they give an injection of Lidocaine right at the goat's poll near each horn bed to aid with the pain but then not only do they burn around the developing horn like in the video Stacey suggested but then after they knock off the horn cap (like in the video) they burn an X on top of the horn cap area. The veterinarian said the inner part of the burn, inside the ring, is where the scurs come from. If you can't burn an X with the iron then he suggested using the side of the iron on that area. The person in the video does it to one of the horns.

We always put ice on our babies heads when we are done and then we spray the disbudded area with Wound-Kote.

But when it is all done I have to cry ~ because it makes me sad to inflict such pain on them. I know what I am doing is best for them and me so we won't have horns but it is still hard.

I'll write more after our appointment next week.


----------



## RobininColorado (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh dear. In the same boat. One of our Nubian does has a bud that clearly needs to be burned again. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------

